# Cleaning table



## gater (May 25, 2004)

My latest creation, 13+ feet long. Gater


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

nice.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice looks great .


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

When I saw the title I just knew I would see some bald guy on another cleaning table.

I must say I am more than over joyed that was not the case and that looks like one kick *ss table. Good job.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*dang nice brother,,*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. Is that Trex deck material on the top? BTW, you must catch a LOT of BIG fish for a 13' table!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Well done!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

that's a **** bar, not a cleaning table! when is happy hour?


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Great Job*

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you going to put drains on the back splash?


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Super nice!


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

Super Nice!! If you look closely the backsplash is raised about an 1" all the way across.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Table*



HydraSports said:


> Very nice. Is that Trex deck material on the top? BTW, you must catch a LOT of BIG fish for a 13' table!!!!! LOL


Thanks, yes that is 1x6 Trex. Gater


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Really looks nice looks like lotsa pre planning .Only miss one thing. A chain hoist above for the realy big ones LOL Thanks for shareing ..cva34


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Backsplash*



TOOEXTREME said:


> OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you going to put drains on the back splash?


Thanks, the backsplash is raised 1/2" the entire length of the table. Gater


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Man O man, ya better put a lock and a chain on that one LOL.. Nice job fo sho.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

gater said:


> Thanks, the backsplash is raised 1/2" the entire length of the table. Gater


Nice touch, I was wondering about that too.

Beautifully done Gater!


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Very Nice... now all you need is the Kitchen si... oh never mind~!!! :rotfl:

Well Done~!!!!

I'm going to make one soon and appreciate the ideas...


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow! That's nicer than my kitchen!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Great craftsmanship!! Great ideas on that table.


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

Looks great, getting some ideas for mine, I am about to extend the deck at my place and wanting to do a built in-Grill/cleaning table setup when I do.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet cleaning table!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is defianately AWESOME..........


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice, just needs a bead of caulk around the sink...lol


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

It will look better with few blood stains!!


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Add a couple cup holders and you'll be in business!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

sweet


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

*13' Long Cleaning Tbl*

Very nice. & Good idea (13' long). More room for help cleaning


----------

